# Resume from Suspend to RAM doesn't like X, does it?!

## benneque

Hi,

I've experienced this strange resume behaviour on some systems now and it's getting more annoying every day!

Here it is: After resuming X takes about 50% CPU on a dual-core and it won't normalize even after 30 minutes... /etc/init.d/xdm restart isn't possible, too. It hangs and fails to get killed. Even killall -9 X doesn't work.

The only way is rebooting (Ctrl + Alt + Del)!

I made this experience with a Samsung R560 and a Dell Studio 1555...

Both with Core 2 Duo and Intel Chipset. Samsung with NVidia 9600 GT and Dell with ATi 4500 Series.

Both systems use KDE4 and Gentoo ~amd64.

Samsung uses GCC 4.5.1 , Dell uses 4.4.4.

Samsung used Xorg 1.7, 1.8 and 1.9 with many many different NVidia drivers.

Dell used Xorg 1.7 and 1.8 with at least ati-drivers 10.3, 10.4 , 10.8.

Both use zen-sources. Tested from 2.6.24 till 2.6.35 on Samsung and from 2.6.32 till now on Dell.

On Samsung there was from time to time gentoo-sources... same problem there.

I really can't say where the error comes from?! It happens with KDE desktop effects and without. With AC plugged and unplugged... But sometimes everything behaves as expected.

Can someone tell me the solution ?  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------

## chithanh

The proprietary drivers often have problems with resume from suspend. If you do not depend on any feature of the proprietary drivers, try open-source drivers with KMS.

----------

## benneque

Thanks for your reply  :Smile: 

I now once tried xf86-video-ati (radeonhd is dead right?!)...

X started with KDM, but KDE 4.5.1 just showed a black screen, no mouse, frozen, no console!

It's a Mobility Radeon 4500 Series. So it should be a R700 chip. Couldn't find if it's supported by xf86-video-ati   :Sad: 

3D is a MUST feature, hasn't to be ultra fast. And video acceleration would be very nice (I don't know if fglrx does it when playing with phonon-xine or vlc?!)

----------

## chithanh

Yes, the 4500 should be supported, with 2D, 3D and Xv acceleration (but no video decode acceleration). See the X.org configuration guide. Install radeon-ucode, enable radeon KMS, and disable legacy framebuffer drivers such as vesafb and uvesafb. Ensure that eselect opengl is set to xorg-x11 before starting X.

If you use kernel 2.6.35, then you will also get radeon power management support.

----------

## benneque

Hi,

I'll try this now.

But... I don't know whats the ucode thingy is for?! firmware?

Maybe there should be an USE-flag for xf86-video-ati to pull in the ucode package.

Will report soon  :Smile: 

EDIT1:

OKAY! I'm now in KDE 4.5.1 with xf86-video-ati. Brightness control works fine. And glxgears runs, too.

But KWin effects won't get enabled  :Sad: 

I've emerged radeon-ucode, set eselect opengl to xorg-x11 and did edit xorg.conf and set Driver to "ati".

... think I found the problem: I have to activate DRM -> Radeon in Kernel  :Wink:  (just enabled DRM, but not Radeon). Will do this now!

<M>   ATI Radeon

[*]     Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER

Any advantages using the "NEW DRIVER" ? (apart from fast console <-> x11 switching?)

EDIT2:

It's done and working  :Smile:  KWin Effects and everything. I hope the suspend/resume issue is gone!

Btw: Can someone tell me if mesa 7.9 with Gallium3D will bring Video Acceleration? At least for H264 it's needed!

EDIT3:

Did suspend/resume now a few times. Seems to work properly!  :Smile: 

But the driver has issues: Sometimes flickering windows, when KWin effects enabled. And CPU usage is higher than with fglrx. But the worst thing is: With KWin effects enabled the desktop feels slow (moving windows, opening menus, etc.)  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

*subscribed*

I noticed the high cpu usage, too with 5850 (Evergreen) (my cpu fan is spinning higher so I can hear it)

will post more info later ...

----------

